# Supplementing are Baby Dax



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All,

So I've really started getting more involved with Dax and his training, not that I haven't before but for some reason Ive got this drive of just wanting to do more things with our kiddo.

I'm just looking into supplements that will keep Dax functioning at his best, especially as he gets older. 

There's nothing really to his diet - he has bag of food that is grain free and off a higher end brand but for some reason I have trouble recalling its name but it's similar to bluewilderness setting aside that the brand we feed our pup has a higher protein count is higher. 

He his Zukes healthy omega' treats and off recent Ill give him a deer hoof stuffed with chicken at least once a month that I started out in December.

Just before advices are given, I did agree with Marissa at the start off this adventure with our kiddo that I will not feed Dax raw foods; even though I have considered it, I'd wrath er keep Mommy happy and find other methods to keep Dax happy and functioning. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------

